# 2.5L+quattro+turbo=....



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

posted on the mkV forum

_Quote, originally posted by *Dmmotors* »_DM Motorsport in partnership with UNITRONIC is building a special project. In a couple words, 07 rabbit with quattro swap, forged 2.5l engine, Big turbo, roll cage and much more. Take a look at those pictures.
As it arrived








After some body work
caractere body kit
















Laser cut exhaust flange for manifolds








Beginning of head porting. A lot of meat to remove
















Brand new gaz tank from the stealer ship
















AWD kit
















FMIC precision 750hp








Roll cage construction
















































































DM Motorsport custom 3disk clutch with custom flywheel








Pauter rods








gt3582r with tial housing








DM Motorsport ARP headstud kit








More picture to come. 
We are now doing a simple kit for the 2.5l engine, using t3/t4 turbo on stock engine. After, we'll start working of the big turbo setup. Otherwise, we are waiting on pistons to build the spare engine and preparing the big turbo kit.
Stay tuned for updates

link >>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4292438


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Well I guess my awd dream is over...lol 
My mind is still not made up.
audi a4 with 2.5t swap vs rabbit with awd converison








I cant wait to see that proect done I'm just happy that more people are startin to see the light.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Rabbit with the AWD, its more work. Scared to take the challenge on? hahaha jk dre


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

looks like it will be a fun project


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

Thank you every body for all the good comments, and saving me time to post it in every section :lol:
More picture to come, I'll take some tomorow, we are painting the roll cage candy white, just like the car, this week-end


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (dhovid)*

should be sweet!!!!


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

If you guys can pull it off (not doubting you guys), it will be so badass!


----------



## Dmmotors (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpiderX1016* »_If you guys can pull it off (not doubting you guys), it will be so badass!

What do you mean?


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (Dmmotors)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Well I guess my awd dream is over...lol 
My mind is still not made up.
audi a4 with 2.5t swap vs rabbit with awd converison








I cant wait to see that proect done I'm just happy that more people are startin to see the light.









Having owned a Quattro Audi TT before... I think a Mk1 TT 2.5T Quattro would be great fun... this looks like a killer setup you guys are going to have... cant wait to see the finished project... looks like the rest of us are going to have to step it up a bit.. lol


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

That car will be tits when its done!


----------



## mk5 r666 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

That is insane.
I can't wait to see this thing running.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (mk5 r666)*









DM Motorsport needs a new head porter
otherwise looking good!


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Yumm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_








DM Motorsport needs a new head porter
otherwise looking good!

That's only the first step....
We remove extra material, then we start polishing and taking mesurements. Don't worry.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

i wanna see the tuning involved to get the haldex to talk to the 2.5 ecu correctly.







you guys are brave.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

Good work Gents. This project will be a nice one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . You can expect to see a prototype of this sort running on it


----------



## Dmmotors (Sep 13, 2008)

Coule pick of this morning, roll cage primed, need a bit of sanding and then we paint it CW.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (Dmmotors)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*

Looking great!


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


----------



## bk14 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (Dmmotors)*

i can't wait to see the finished product. great work by the way.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (bk14)*

Its a great idea but im sorry, i think the exterior of the car looks hideous


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

COME ON UNI INTAKE MANIFOLD!Q!!11!


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L+quattro+turbo=.... (~kInG~)*

Yup, I'm hard.










































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

the ambition and fabrication are far better than their taste in aesthetic modifications.


----------



## mirac2008 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

looks sick!


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (mirac2008)*

Yeah that Caractere kit looks pretty damn tight, I like the black headlights too, are those the Hella ones?


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Look like FK angel eyes...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (david8814)*








Sick get Sicker! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

great project. looking good.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L+quattro+turbo=.... (~kInG~)*

Quick question, what transmission are you gonna be using? The stock 5spd wouldnt work with the AWD setup would it?


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

prolly the r32 dsg


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L+quattro+turbo=.... (~kInG~)*

Hey King, What Quattro setup are you using? I'm really interested in this project so I went over to a VW shop in the area to ask them if they had any idea what AWD drivetrain would even work and the only thing we came up with was the new euro-spec TT RS' rear axle. Well after we pulled up all the driveline components the price tag for a conversion like this would be anywhere between $7k-10k for the AWD conversion alone. (well, starting from scratch with all new parts at least) Feel like sharing the list of components you're using on this project?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L+quattro+turbo=.... (jettafan[atic])*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafan[atic* »_]Hey King, What Quattro setup are you using? I'm really interested in this project so I went over to a VW shop in the area to ask them if they had any idea what AWD drivetrain would even work and the only thing we came up with was the new euro-spec TT RS' rear axle. Well after we pulled up all the driveline components the price tag for a conversion like this would be anywhere between $7k-10k for the AWD conversion alone. (well, starting from scratch with all new parts at least) Feel like sharing the list of components you're using on this project?

I wish I were building this!!!!!!!!!








the guys who are doing the project can be found here >>> http://www.dmmotorsport.com/wb...e.php
this is one of their projects:
1990 VW Jetta Coupe - Red Rocket
10sec Mk2 Jetta Coupe With A Big-Turbo R32 Engine And Drivetrain From Canada.








full article in eurotuner >>> http://www.eurotuner.com/featu....html
as for using TT RS' parts they said it wont be happening...

_Quote, originally posted by *Dmmotors* »_I can assure you there won't be any TTrs part into this build, does even TT rs have been produced?
All engine parts are custom ordered to our specs. Pauter rods, supertech pistons.
We are still not sure if we will used the gt35r, we might look into something bigger, we want at least 600AWHP.

hope this helps

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ~kInG~ at 8:05 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L+quattro+turbo=.... (~kInG~)*

Thanks man that does help, right after I posted that I noticed the link to the other thread on it too haha. 
After looking at everything I dont think I'll have the cash to start something like this unless I manage to pick up some scholarships... ugh.
Why does money always have to get in the way of all the stuff I want to do to my car? lol


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

Quick update:
Interior reassembled








Crappy pic, no filter on lens...








Stage1 turbo kit:
























Bolt-on on stock downpipe, no FMIC, 550cc injectors.
Stage 2 will include a front mount, and stage3 lowered compression with head spacer and ARP hardware.
More picture and maybe a dyno graph shortly, we are just in such a rush at the shop right now, beginning of the new saison...


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (dhovid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhovid* »_Quick update:
Stage1 turbo kit:
























Bolt-on on stock downpipe, no FMIC, 550cc injectors.
Stage 2 will include a front mount, and stage3 lowered compression with head spacer and ARP hardware.


you will market these?!?!?!


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

I would assume so.


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

Yep, kit will be available shortly, as soon as we did enought test. We should post dyno numbers shortly.
Stage1 kit:
t3/t4 turbo 
Tial 38mm wastegate
Stainless manifold
2.5" donwpipe to bolt on stock downpipe
550cc injectors
Software
Diverter valve
Inlet pipe
charge pipe
and all necessary hardware
retail price 3795$
Stage 2:
add Front mount intercooler
Stage3: 
Headspacer
ARP headstud


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (dhovid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhovid* »_Yep, kit will be available shortly, as soon as we did enought test. We should post dyno numbers shortly.
Stage1 kit:
t3/t4 turbo 
Tial 38mm wastegate
Stainless manifold
2.5" donwpipe to bolt on stock downpipe
550cc injectors
Software
Diverter valve
Inlet pipe
charge pipe
and all necessary hardware
retail price 3795$
Stage 2:
add Front mount intercooler
Stage3: 
Headspacer
ARP headstud


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

the more turbo kits the merrier http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

Nice turbo kit. Can't wait to see more info/dyno/pics about it


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

we need a bunch of turbo kits out so they can have a price war...and alot of us can then afford the turbos haha


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

This is an impressive project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvsbandit* »_we need a bunch of turbo kits out so they can have a price war...and alot of us can then afford the turbos haha


x2 lol


----------



## Dmmotors (Sep 13, 2008)

Clutch we are using on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

isnt the turbo kit you all are coming out with essentially the same as c2?


----------



## L3ADSL3D (Dec 20, 2008)

pure sex


----------



## Dmmotors (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_isnt the turbo kit you all are coming out with essentially the same as c2?

Isn't all vr6 turbo kit the sames ? They do all look the same, but aren't the same. Turbo spec, software, FMIC vs SMIC, exhaust, option etc etc...


----------



## randyrabbitt (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: (Turbonix)*

all i can say is wow


----------



## Dmmotors (Sep 13, 2008)

Pistons and Paters rods








Knife edged cranks








More picture to come from the engine


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Dmmotors)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk5 r666 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (jettafan[atic])*

I haven't checked this thread in a while..
WOW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (mk5 r666)*

Wow. Nice update. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

any new updates?


----------



## Dmmotors (Sep 13, 2008)

Forged engine is build, ready to put in the car. WE have driven the small turbo kit and tested everything, we are just waiting to put it on the dyno to get some numbers.
As soon as it's done, we swap the engine for the new one with big turbo.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Dmmotors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dmmotors* »_Forged engine is build, ready to put in the car. WE have driven the small turbo kit and tested everything, we are just waiting to put it on the dyno to get some numbers.
As soon as it's done, we swap the engine for the new one with big turbo.

if your gonna throw away the engine with the small turbo... 
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SudZero (Jun 2, 2008)

are you guys gonna offer an automatic version like the c2 guys?? and ya...if you dont wanna ship that small turbo motor to puerto rico...im in nj http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







but keep up the good work


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

We plan on putting it into a mark1 body replica


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (dhovid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhovid* »_We plan on putting it into a mark1 body replica










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Interesting...I have my eye on this one.


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (SvenRasta)*

Combien vos kit en canadiens sans shipping? Assez inutile de shipper je suis a Joliette







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pv2haviland (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re:*

Ugh. totally stoleded my idea..except i want to go supercharger, thanks to the eurojet tuning exhaust manifold thats coming out.
details for the drivetrain swap?


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bump for some dyno results


----------



## M I N I O N (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*

Good luck guys. The AWD swap in our MK5 rabbit was absolutely cake.... sooo much easier than the MK4s we've done and waaaaaaaay easier than the MK3s!!!!
You guys are taking it to the next level going turbo! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (M I N I O N)*

wow. . .what a project


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

raising the bar we'll have to see some dyno charts when it's done


----------

